# President's Choice Dog Food



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Bruce_Smith (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello
Can anyone tell me if Presidents Choice dog food is available under an other name other than Loblaws. I have moved to a new location and the stores here do not carry the "PC brand".

Thank You 
Bruce Smith


----------



## Debbie_Hindman (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes Zehrs and NoFrills carry the PC brand.


----------



## answer (Nov 30, 2011)

Bruce, have you tried Zehrs?


----------



## bill_rinehart (May 3, 2012)

I would like to know why they make a reasonably good dog food and then add something like vitamin k-3 that is a suspected cancer causer? Doesn;t make sense to me.


----------



## bill_rinehart (May 3, 2012)

Here is a list of negative effects of menadione on the body. It is incomplete, since my English medical terminology is lacking and I was simply not able to translate the more complicated scientific phrases into proper English:

causes cytotoxicity in liver cells
causes formation of radicals from enzymes of leucocytes, with the consequence of cytotoxic reactions
considerably weakens the immune system
possible mutagenic effects
damages the natural vitamin K cycle
has no effect on coumarin derivatives, which are often present in commercial food due to mold contamination (toxic when ingested)
causes hemolytic anemia and hyperbilirubinemia, not just linked to large doses
disturbs the level of calcium ions (Ca2+) in the body, which is an important factor fibrinolysis
is directly toxic in high doses (vomiting, albuminuria), unlike natural vitamin K
builds up in tissue and has been detected in eggs, meat and milk of animals supplemented with menadione derivatives
causes irritation of skin and mucous membranes
causes allergic reactions and eczema


----------



## Frances_Reinjell (Feb 10, 2020)

I figure if it's good enough for the Superdogs it's good enough for my baby....she likes it and has never had a tummy or any other problem with this food.


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

🙂


----------

